# Looking for Campground Recommendations along the Gulf of Mexico coast



## CYHAWK (Mar 24, 2014)

We are looking for your recommendations on good RV campgrounds along the Gulf of Mexico coast - specifically Florida Panhandle, Alabama and Mississippi coast.  We have a 40' Tiffin Phaeton so we are looking for campsites that have 50 amps and full hook-ups or at least water and electricity (we can forego the sewer if the campsite is worth it).   We are trying to plan a trip for early July 2014 so appreciate any feedback sooner than later.


----------



## akjimny (Mar 26, 2014)

Cyhawk - I use the RV Park Review (http://www.rvparkreviews.com) website a lot when travelling.  Just need to take some of the reviews with a grain of salt and pay attention to the date of the review.  Hope this helps some.


----------



## krsmitty (Mar 26, 2014)

Some good state parks in the Florida panhandle. Check out the Florida state park web site.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 26, 2014)

Buccaneer State park Ms, Gulf State Park Al, both full hook up.  Davis Bayou Ocean Springs Ms water and elec some sites are short. Fort Pickens Fl elec and water National Seashore but ck on sites long enough before driving out there.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 27, 2014)

Cajun RV Biloxi, PineGlen Panama city Beach, Island Retreat Gulf Shores was a few miles from all the fun things to do but park was peaceful for the number of campers.


----------



## mariaM (Apr 17, 2014)

krsmitty;85297 said:
			
		

> Some good state parks in the Florida panhandle. Check out the Florida state park web site.


There are a lot of them and I'd be grateful if you could share your own experience regarding these places.


----------



## krsmitty (Apr 18, 2014)

We have stayed at:

St. Andrews - One of our favorite places. Have been there numerous times. Beautiful place...highly recommended.
Grayton Beach - Been there only once, but plan to go back. Beautiful beaches. There are 2 loops, old and new. Stay in the new. 
St. Joesph Peninsula - Great beaches also. A lot history in this area. Lots of touristy stuff.

http://www.floridastateparks.org/findapark/district-northwest.cfm


----------



## C Nash (Apr 18, 2014)

We are sitting in Grayton Beach State Park.  FHU sites and most are plenty long. Not Beach front camping but just short walk or bike ride to beautiful beach.  Close to food and eating places.  Staff very friendly.  Need to make reservations.  just saw a  40' Tiffin Phaeton pull in!! Did you find it this quick!!  LOL


----------



## C Nash (Apr 18, 2014)

find info on Grayton here https://www.google.com/#q=grayton+beach+state+park&lrd=lrd


----------



## mariaM (May 8, 2014)

krsmitty;85366 said:
			
		

> We have stayed at:
> St. Andrews - One of our favorite places. Have been there numerous times. Beautiful place...highly recommended.
> Grayton Beach - Been there only once, but plan to go back. Beautiful beaches. There are 2 loops, old and new. Stay in the new.
> St. Joesph Peninsula - Great beaches also. A lot history in this area. Lots of touristy stuff.


Thanks a lot. I appreciate your help.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 6, 2014)

we just got back from Panama City Beach we camped at Emerald Coast RV Park. This park is set up for relaxing. They have the luxury Class A site on the lake as well as pull thru. It has the highest Woodall rating. I highly recommend it to anyone who wants to relax and enjoy the RV life.


----------

